# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Willow (Sarah Roberts)

## Pantherboy

The character of Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts) makes her first appearance this week, in Aust episodes (there have been a number of pictures around for a while of her filming with Justin Morgan (James Stewart)). This is *TV WEEK's* article on her arrival:


*Violent Femme.

A Mysterious Woman Holds Justin Hostage.*

Justin is the target of a vicious assault in Home and Away this week when a mysterious woman comes looking for him.

At the garage, Justin (James Stewart) is working alone when the sexy, leather-clad woman pulls up on a motorbike.

Instantly intrigued and drawn to the attractive visitor, Justin strides over to greet her. The woman introduces herself as *Willow (Sarah Roberts).

*"Willow is sexy, fun and a force to be reckoned with," Sarah tells TV WEEK. "Justin doesn't know her, but he will if he plays his cards right."

But before he can offer a reply, she belts him across the head with her helmet, knocking him unconscious.

Willow proceeds to tie him to a nearby work bench and questions him about money.

"She rides into Summer Bay on her motorbike in search of money someone stole from her," Sarah reveals.

"She has an inkling it was Justin Morgan. So she finds him at his garage, struts right up to him and smashes him."

Poor Justin can't seem to catch a break with the ladies of late. The Morgan brother had found love with Scarlett (Tania Nolan). But their relationship ended when she reunited with her estranged husband.

Now, Justin's current attempt to woo someone has gone very wrong.

When he comes to, his attacker demands to know where her money is. Willow says she's missing $15,000, and her boss isn't happy.

Justin explains that he handed the money to the police - she won't get it back. 

The woman snaps at him for having placed them both in real danger. But what could she mean by that?

"Justin underestimates her - after all, she knows how to work a man to her advantage," Sarah says. "If Justin played by her rules, there'd be no need for her to hurt him or hold him hostage."

Willow decides to steal his wallet and flee, leaving Justin tied up, stranded and alone in the garage.

Later, she takes Justin's dog, Buddy. How dare she!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWzanCvHhKq/

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...8572384449.jpg

----------

TaintedLove (13-11-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks Pantherboy. I wonder if the sweet little old lady who brought the car in was Willow`s  Grandmother.
Looks like Willow is Justin`s new flame. That didn`t take him long to get over Scarlett did it. And even less time to get over Pheobe.

----------

kaz21 (13-11-2017), Pantherboy (13-11-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Thanks Pantherboy. I wonder if the sweet little old lady who brought the car in was Willow`s  Grandmother.
> Looks like Willow is Justin`s new flame. That didn`t take him long to get over Scarlett did it. And even less time to get over Pheobe.


Yes, it will be interesting to see if the little old lady is related to Willow, or whether her car was just being used to 'stash the cash', so to speak. I may be remembering this wrong, but about a month or so ago I think I recall seeing on another website someone posting a picture of filming where Willow was driving what seemed like the same car - which would suggest that she is related to or knows the old lady. Not sure. We will see.

And, yes it also looks like Willow will be the 'next cab off the rank' in Justin's love life. In case you missed it, these are a couple of photos of filming from a dailymail article I posted a while back of Justin & Willow (also with Ava & Buddy):

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...7275973931.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...7278522785.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...7278522847.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...7278522879.jpg

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT!

TaintedLove, the promo for tomorrow nights episode shows Willow telling Justin that the car is hers (ie Willows) & the little old lady, who is indeed her 'nanna', borrowed it & brought it in for a service without telling Willow first.

----------

kaz21 (14-11-2017), TaintedLove (17-11-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

> SPOILER ALERT!
> 
> TaintedLove, the promo for tomorrow nights episode shows Willow telling Justin that the car is hers (ie Willows) & the little old lady, who is indeed her 'nanna', borrowed it & brought it in for a service without telling Willow first.


Thanks for that Pboy. 
 :Big Grin: 
I usually save all the H&A eps til the weekend and binge watch them all (and Neighbours, Doctors, PYC, too) while doing my many knitting projects. I hope I finish my many projects in time for Christmas. It`ll be here before you know it. Hopefully I`ll finish knitting my second hat tonight...only 6 more to go. Plus many more projects including sewing a quilt for my youngest son. And I haven`t even started that yet.

----------

Pantherboy (17-11-2017)

----------


## lizann

so not a damsel in peril for justin brax to rescue

----------

kaz21 (19-11-2017), tammyy2j (21-11-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

*TV Week* has this story introducing Sarah Roberts:


*Independent Woman.

Home And Away Newbie Sarah Roberts Is No Ordinary Beach Babe.
*
From Bollywood to Hollywood and now Summer Bay, _Home and Away_ newcomer Sarah Roberts is no stranger to the entertainment industry. In fact, the actress, singer and DJ is fast becoming a triple threat among her peers.

However, the prospect of fame and fortune isn't on the mind of the rising star just yet.

"I haven't really thought about fame," she tells TV Week. "I'm just enjoying being on set and reading scripts at the moment. No-one knows who I am yet, but we'll see what happens."

Sarah, who plays sexy, leather-clad Willow in _Home and Away_, reveals she's already had a small taste of the spotlight while filming on location at Sydney's Palm Beach with co-star James Stewart.

"It's already weird to act in a bikini, and then to have people in the bushes take photos while your doing it is worse!" she laughs. "But I just try to forget their around. It's all part of the job."

It may be a sign of things to come, but the brunette beauty insists she won't be fazed by tabloid rumours - particularly when it comes to her love life.

"Well, I don't have a love life at the moment, so go bananas!" she jokes. "Help a girl out!"

Sarah, who is of Sri Lankan descent, was just a teenager when she discovered her passion for the arts. After graduating from high school, she left Melbourne and flew to Japan to play Princess Jasmine in a stage production of _Aladdin_.

Three years later, Sarah returned to Australia and landed small roles in _Neighbours_ and _Jack Irish_.

It wasn't long before Bollywood came calling. Sarah made it to the final round of SBS reality series _Bollywood Star_ in 2012, but fell short of winning the crown.

"I worked really hard and got to the top four in Mumbai [in India]," she explains. "But Bollywood is incredibly hard work and the casting is tough. They tend to use a lot of the same actors."

Choosing to try her luck in Hollywood instead, Sarah has since pursued jobs in both Los Angeles and Australia.

"There's a massive push for ethnic diversity and women in Hollywood at the moment," she says. "So I'd love to go back."

For now, however, Sarah is happy to be home.

"I feel settled," she smiles. "The cast and crew of _Home and Away_ are so welcoming. I used to watch Ray [Meagher, who plays Alf] on TV with my grandma when I was younger, so it was great to meet him."

Sarah has already been compared to co-star Pia Miller, who plays tough policewoman Kat.

"I've heard the comparisons," the actress admits. "Pia is absolutely beautiful. so I'm happy with that."

But for now, Sarah is more than happy to walk in Willow's shoes.

"It's nice to play such a tough, dynamic and powerful character," she explains.

"Willow has a lot of men around her, so it's important for me to hold my own on set and do justice to her character.

"I'm quite similar to her in some ways."

As for Willow's future, Sarah remains tight-lipped. But she does hint that we should expect big things from the feisty female.

"She rode into town with a lot of power," Sarah teases. "She's definitely going to cause some mischief!"


[Trivia Time: Sarah had a guest spot in _Neighbours_ as Sienna Matthews in 2014. She had two other minor roles in 2010 and 2011. She also originally auditioned for the roles of Kat & Scarlett in H&A]

----------

Perdita (20-11-2017), tammyy2j (21-11-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Sarah and James Stewart dating?

----------

Pantherboy (28-11-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is Sarah and James Stewart dating?


I don't believe so, but you never know!. About a year ago reports started saying that James Stewart was dating Isabella Giovinazzo, who played Phoebe on H&A. There have been numerous photos of the two of them together since then, including at the Sydney Film Festival in June this year. However, it seems that recently these types of photos have dried up, leading to the inevitable speculation that they may have split. There was a picture of James with Ch7 sports reporter Mel McLaughlin last month at the horse races, which also fuelled more (silly) rumours. With all the photos around recently of H&A filming where James' character, Justin, & Sarah's character, Willow, have been getting 'cosy' with each other, I think I remember seeing one of the articles pose the question as to whether this may have spilled over into real life? But apart from that I don't think there has been any news/pictures of them being together - not sure.

https://www.nova100.com.au/entertain...dating-rumours

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ed-carpet.html

https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/other...lin/ar-AAtS5XF

----------

TaintedLove (29-11-2017), tammyy2j (29-11-2017)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Its pretty clear that James shags pretty much anyone he is partnered up with in any show he has been on..

----------

TaintedLove (03-12-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Its pretty clear that James shags pretty much anyone he is partnered up with in any show he has been on..


Maybe it`s written into his contract.
 :Readtherules: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

Rowdydog12 (03-12-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is Sarah and James Stewart dating?


Tammyy2j, after all the rumours, it appears that this has been confirmed with a number of photos of them together at Byron Bay:


*Summer loving! Home and Away's James Stewart confirms romance with co-star Sarah Roberts as they share a tender moment by a bin in Byron Bay.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...h-Roberts.html


...and The Daily Telegraph article:


*Home and Away star James Stewart goes public with new girlfriend Sarah Roberts*


ACTOR James Stewart certainly has a type.

The Home and Away star has taken his relationship with co-star Sarah Roberts public.

The two, said to have been dating since October, were spotted looking loved up while on holiday in Byron Bay.

Roberts plays biker chick Willow in the Channel 7 drama. However, this isnât the first time 42-year-old Stewart has dated a co-star.

In 2016, Confidential revealed Stewart was dating Home and Awayâs Isabella Giovinazzo.

And previously, Stewart was engaged to Packed to the Rafters co-star Jessica Marais. The two have a daughter together, Scout, 5.

----------


## Pantherboy

Sarah Roberts (Willow) has spoken to _TV Week_ about her & James Stewart (Justin):


*Home And Away's Sarah Roberts reveals her surprise romance with James Stewart.

'We became friends and things just evolved.'*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-stewart-45283

When *TV WEEK* first met Sarah Roberts last year, her life was completely different. The actress had just moved to Sydney from Melbourne and made her debut in Home And Away.

Not only that, but she was recently single after a nine-year relationship and looking for love. In fact, she welcomed any opportunities to find "The One".

Little did Sarah know, the man of her dreams was waiting for her on the sands of Summer Bay in the form of her H&A co-star James Stewart. 

"I know â I found it [love]!" she grins as we point out this happy fact.

Just weeks ago, the actress and DJ pleased fans when she took to Instagram to confirm that she and James were officially a couple. The pair have been together since August last year. 

"We started dating around the time of the Conor McGregor fight [against boxer Floyd Mayweather]. It's pretty funny that's how I remember it," Sarah laughs.

While most new couples are quick to profess their love in public, Sarah and James, 42, opted for a low profile. 

"We just wanted to be respectful of everyone and stay under the radar," she explains of their decision. "When it started happening, we wanted to keep it all separate from work."

Presumably, James is also mindful of his five-year-old daughter Scout, who he co-parents with his ex-fiancÃ©e, actress Jessica Marais. However, the loved-up couple also wanted to stay in their bubble a little longer. 

"It's hard sometimes and a bit strange that people are so interested in your private life, but it comes with the job," Sarah concedes. 

"We just wanted to keep things special between us. It's beautiful."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Willow Harris is hit with a blast from the past when the River Boys return to Summer Bay later this month.

Although the Braxton family are now long gone from the Bay, their old surfer gang will soon be arriving back in town under the new leadership of Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor).

Ash (George Mason) is responsible for bringing the River Boys back when he needs help tracking down Robbo following Kat Chapman's tragic death.


Ash makes plans with Dean Thompson in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

With Ash out for revenge, he asks Dean to get his guys focused on the job of finding Robbo â knowing that it'll be like finding a needle in a haystack otherwise.

As the River Boys begin to make their mark on the Bay, it's clear that Justin Morgan's girlfriend Willow (Sarah Roberts) already knows Dean when they recognise each other.

After a short catch-up, Dean hopes they'll cross paths again, but for Willow, Dean seems more like a problem that she's got to deal with. But is it only a matter of time before she falls for his charms?


Dean Thompson and Willow Harris meet again in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Dean Thompson and Willow Harris meet again in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Dean Thompson and Willow Harris meet again in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (10-03-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

*TV Week* has this story for Aust episodes 12th - 15th March:


*Family Secret.

Justin surprises Willow With His Shocking News.*

While things look to be heating up for Mason & Jasmine, it seems another relationship could be heading for trouble in _Home and Away_ this week.

After a rather rough start to their relationship, Willow (Sarah Roberts) and Justin finally have found stability.

"Willow has changed her life around since arriving in the Bay," Sarah says. "She likes where she's at in her life."

But the couple's strength is tested this week when Justin's ex, Nina (Zoe Naylor) and their daughter, Ava (Grace Thomas), make a surprise visit.

It seems Justin neglected to tell Willow he had a child. How could he not tell her about such a big part of his life?

Fans will recall Ava first showed up in the Bay in 2016. At the time, she bonded with her father's then fiancÃ©e, Phoebe. After Phoebe left, Ava got to know Justin's new girlfriend, Scarlett.

But will the youngster warm to her father's latest partner?

Of course, it may depend on how much time Ava spends in the Bay.

In the meantime, Willow & Justin's relationship is increasingly strained as Willow tries to process the information. For her part, she's hoping to make the best of the difficult situation.

But it's clear she's hurt Justin failed to share the important information.

Could this latest revelation be what it takes to derail the couple's fledgling relationship?

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of Sarah Roberts (Willow) & Patrick O'Connor (Dean) filming at Palm Beach on Tuesday this week. And, Jake Ryan (Robbo) is still around as well. These scenes will not go to air in Aust, of course, for around 6 months or so:


*SPOILER ALERT: Home And Away's Sarah Roberts angrily throws a punch as she becomes embroiled in a tense tussle with co-star Patrick O'Connor while filming scenes on Palm Beach*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...k-OConnor.html

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Willow receives another shock when she finds out more about Justin Morgan's past.

The couple are loved-up one morning when Justin's daughter Ava arrives unexpectedly with her mum Nina.

Nina has decided to bring Ava along for a month-long visit, without any warning or discussion beforehand.


Nina wants Ava to stay with Justin Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Nina wants Ava to stay with Justin Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

This is highly awkward for Justin (James Stewart), as he hasn't yet told Willow that he has a daughter and she can't believe he hasn't been open about such a big part of his life.

Willow tries to make the best of the situation, but it's not long before she's spending time with her old flame Dean. Is there still a chance of a new love triangle brewing in the Bay?


Willow Harris worries about Dean Thompson in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

i dont mind her too much with dean and colby

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Willow Harris lashes out when Jasmine Delaney shows concern over her gambling problem.

Willow (Sarah Roberts) gets busted by Jasmine twice over the next fortnight â first when stealing money from the till at the surf club, and later when trying to sell equipment from the gym online.

Worried that Willow is spiralling out of control, Jasmine (Sam Frost) tips off Dean Thompson that he needs to keep a close eye on his girlfriend before she gets herself into any more trouble.


Willow Harris and Jasmine Delaney have a violent row in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Unsurprisingly, Jasmine's intervention doesn't go down too well with Willow, who orders her to mind her own business in future.

Not backing down, Jasmine sternly tells Willow that she needs to face facts and admit that she's a gambling addict. How will Jasmine react when Willow responds by slapping her across the face?


Willow Harris and Jasmine Delaney have a violent row in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Willow Harris and Jasmine Delaney have a violent row in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Willow Harris and Jasmine Delaney have a violent row in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, July 13 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (30-06-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Willow Harris reluctantly gets dragged into another cash con when Dean Thompson warns that he needs money quickly.

Willow (Sarah Roberts) feels terrible when Dean explains that he's got himself in deep trouble with a loan shark after stepping in to pay off her gambling debts.

Dean (Patrick O'Connor) wants a quick fix solution by skimming credit cards at Salt, so he ropes in Willow to help him install the secret device at the restaurant.


Willow Harris and Dean Thompson stress about money in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

After the couple's handiwork, they lie in wait at Salt, ready to collect the skimmer again at the end of the night. However, just when they're making a run for it later on, they accidentally knock over Alf Stewart, who's finishing up for the night at the surf club office downstairs.

As Alf is knocked unconscious, has Willow and Dean's criminal activity had terrible consequences?


Willow Harris uses a card skimmer in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Willow Harris uses a card skimmer in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, August 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (21-07-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week):

AUST PACE


*Home and Away: Willows' behind bars this week after risking her freedom to help Dean
The bikie babe confesses*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...and-away-51200

Struggling with the guilt of her crimes, Willow makes a bold confession to the police. 

But with Dean's trial only days away, it could be too late. Even worse, they both could end up in jail!

In this week's explosive episodes of Home And Away, Willow (Sarah Roberts) discreetly visits Colby at the police station and asks him to take a statement about the break-in at Salt. 

Torn between his loyalty and commitment to the job, the policeman attempts to outline the consequences of what his friend is about to do. 

But Willow holds firm and walks into the interview room.

"Willow ends up coming clean," Sarah says. 

"She's ashamed and can't stand doing wrong by anyone else â especially to the friends she's made in Summer Bay. They don't deserve to have their money stolen."

Meanwhile, at the Morgan household, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) arrives in a panic. He senses Willow's guilt will cause her to gamble and urges Justin (James Stewart) to find her. 

Together, they search Summer Bay. But time has run out...

Back at the station, the bikie babe confesses everything, from her gambling addiction to credit card skimming and the accidental assault on Alf (Ray Meagher) during the break-in at Salt.

She insists Dean shouldn't take the fall and is charged on the spot.

It is a brave move on Willow's part, considering the breakdown of her and Dean's relationship directly after the break-in. 

"It's too complicated," Sarah explains. "She doesn't want to have a guilty conscience anymore."

Later, Justin arrives at the police station to find a teary Willow in a cell. Colby informs him that she and Dean are both facing jail time.

How will they get out of this mess?

Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday at 7pm on Channel Seven.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Soap spoilers:* Home and Away debut for Neighbours star Ashleigh Brewer, *while Willow Harris makes a huge confession*
Newcomer Chelsea Campbell is about to make her first appearance.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...lsea-campbell/

â¦.Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Willow Harris makes a full confession to the police as Dean Thompson's trial draws closer.

Willow (Sarah Roberts) has been struggling with her guilt after Dean took the full blame for the crimes she committed to fund her gambling addiction.

Next week, with the trial just days away, Willow's conscience finally gets the better of her. Fearful over Dean's future, she approaches Colby at the police station and asks him to take a new statement about the night of the Salt break-in.

Although Colby tries to stop Willow from telling the truth, she stands firm and confesses to her involvement in the incident â admitting that her gambling caused the problem and Dean only got involved to save her.

After reluctantly taking Willow's statement, Colby breaks the news that Dean is probably still facing jail time regardless. Has Willow just sacrificed herself for nothing?

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, October 5 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Rowdydog12

Wonder if the dog collar Willow wears everywhere, every scene , every minute is an electric one and she gets buzzed if is out of line with community service?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away's real-life couple James Stewart and Sarah Roberts could be about to split on screen
"The ramifications of her choice are causing other feelings to bubble to the surface."*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...-justin-split/

Real-life Home and Away couple James Stewart and Sarah Roberts could be about to see their (also loved-up) on-screen characters heading for a split.

James and Sarah play Justin and Willow respectively on the Channel 5 soap, and in a recent interview, Sarah teased that problems with a certain former flame of Willow's could be about to tear the couple apart.

While these scenes haven't aired in the UK yet, it looks like Justin and Willow's relationship is about to come under a major strain in the Australian episodes this week, following on from Justin asking Willow to choose between him and her friendship with her ex-boyfriend, Dean.

"Willow loves Justin and is willing to try anything to make their relationship work," Sarah recently told TV Week. "But it creates a massive chasm in her and Dean's relationship − he's upset, and withdraws from their friendship the way anyone would when they're hurting.

"As time goes by, putting her friendship with Dean on hold becomes increasingly difficult."

According to the actor, things only get more tense between the couple afterwards when Willow decides that she doesn't want to cut Dean out of her life for Justin's sake.

"The ramifications of her choice are causing other feelings to bubble to the surface, which may affect her relationship with Justin," she said.

Does this mean the end of the relationship? Nothing has been confirmed yet, but we're hoping the couple pull through.

James and Sarah confirmed their off-screen relationship earlier this year and, speaking previously about their real-life romance, the couple shared that it was a "blessing" to be working together every day.

"It really is a blessing," James said. "But you can't hold onto it too tight, because one day on the show you're divorcing and that afternoon you're getting remarried! You really have to leave that direction in the capable hands of the writers."

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Rowdydog12

More weeks of Justin walking around pulling faces while doing nothing but complain

----------


## Pantherboy

Some interesting photos of Sarah Roberts (Willow) & Zoe Ventoura (Dr Alex Neilson) filming at Palm Beach last week:


*SPOILER ALERT: Home and Away's Sarah Roberts gets VERY flirty with newbie Zoe Ventoura in steamy scenes during Palm Beach filming*

Home And Away's Sarah Roberts and Zoe Ventura got up close and personal while filming upcoming scenes together earlier this week.

The actresses, who play unlucky-in-love Willow Harris and newcomer Dr Alex Neilson, got intimate as they embraced each other against a wall...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-scenes.html

----------


## lizann

willow and colby not happening?

----------


## Pantherboy

> willow and colby not happening?


It doesn't appear that way now. I think Dean's sister/half sister (Mackenzie?) will soon be making an appearance - the speculation is that she is the one who buys Salt. There are pictures around of filming where Colby & her appear to be getting quite chummy.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's new romance for Willow and Alex to begin soon
The two friends will grow closer.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-story-begins/

*Note: This article contains Home and Away spoilers from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has hinted that Willow Harris and Alex Neilson's new relationship story will begin on Australian screens next week.

The two characters are expected to start dating in upcoming episodes, as first seen earlier this year when Sarah Roberts and Zoe Ventoura â who play them â were pictured filming a kissing scene on location.

This week's Australian episodes have explored the first hints of a possible mutual chemistry between Willow and Alex, as they continued to get to know each other. Alex had previously kissed Willow a few weeks ago, but Willow insisted at the time that they should just stay friends.

With Willow looking to take on a new employee, Alex helpfully gave her some tips on conducting job interviews to help her find the best candidate â but an attraction was clearly developing between them as they spent time together.

A new Home and Away promo on air in Australia today (October 10) showed that Willow and Alex will head out for a drink together next week.

Curious about Alex's backstory â and perhaps now questioning her own feelings â Willow asks: "How long did you know you were into chicks?"

Next Tuesday's episode (October 15) in Australia sees the new friends share a moment, with a confused Willow turning to Irene Roberts for advice afterwards.

In August, Zoe Ventoura hinted at this storyline in her first interviews ahead of her on-screen arrival in Home and Away. 

Speaking to Australia's Daily Telegraph, Zoe said: "There's stuff that happens down in the storyline that I'm not supposed to be talking about just yet, but is part of the reason why this role was so interesting to me and that's part of that push forward.

"It certainly feels like things such as diversity and representation on screen are a little bit overdue but also really wonderful."

Home and Away fans in the UK will see this storyline unfold in early December on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Away star Sarah Roberts reveals Willow and Alex story was her idea
"It's probably the greatest love story I have ever told."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ow-alex-story/

Home and Away star Sarah Roberts has spoken exclusively to Digital Spy about Willow Harris's relationship storyline with newcomer Alex Neilson.

Recent episodes on air in Australia have seen Willow and Alex (ZoÃ« Ventoura) start dating after initially developing a strong friendship. UK viewers can see the storyline begin this week on Channel 5.

In a chat with Digital Spy, Sarah â who plays Willow â has now revealed that the plot was partly inspired by a suggestion she made to Home and Away's creative team.

Sarah told us: "I actually approached Lucy Addario and Louise Bowes â the producer and writer of Home and Away â myself and suggested that perhaps Willow's next love interest could be a woman.

"It was something that I had been thinking would be an interesting storyline for Willow for a while, so I was thrilled when Lucy and Louise were excited by the idea also.

"What I love about the progression of 'Willex' is that they start off as really great mates! They build a beautiful friendship, which Zoe and I worked really hard on before love is even talked about. Zoe and I were really invested in fleshing out Alex and Willow's relationship.

"I really hope the fans embrace this storyline and fall in love with Willow and Alex together as much as I have. If I'm honest, this is probably the greatest love story I have ever told."

At UK pace, scenes which air on 5STAR's first look screening tonight (November 7) and Channel 5 tomorrow (November 8) see Alex make a move on Willow.

Willow later tells Alex that she's not interested in girls, but a mutual attraction begins to develop in the weeks that follow. 

Viewers will see Willow confide in Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger) as she's confused about her feelings, before ultimately deciding to pursue things with Alex.

Speaking about how she prepared for the story, Sarah told us: "I guess some people may think that it would be hard as a female actress to act being attracted to a woman on screen if you're heterosexual. 

"The reality is, I didn't find that the case. A lot of the time in my acting I'm not attracted to the person I'm playing opposite â no offence to any of my previous co-stars â even if they are male. You have to use your imagination or 'substitution' is another method I use. 

"So really, the same applied to when I was telling this story. I think the friendship and little secrets Zoe and I discovered about each other that perhaps no-one else knew helped build a chemistry for our characters, but that is something that you would work on as an actor playing a heterosexual character also.

"Zoe has been an absolute dream to work with. Literally, when I went to Lucy and Louise and pitched this idea, never in a million years would I have imagined that not only would I get to work opposite an insanely talented, professional and classy actress, but I would also gain a life-long friend. 

"I've learned so much from Zoe and we catch up weekly now out of work for beach strolls and matcha lattes!"

The portrayal of Willow and Alex's relationship has been praised by Australian viewers in recent weeks. As ever in the soap world, fans will have to stay tuned to see what the future holds for the new couple.

Asked whether she'd like Willow and Alex to be a long-term pairing, Sarah replied: "Definitely! One hundred percent! That would be a dream come true."

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday to Thursday at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## lellygurl

This reads like Alex isn't there anymore?

----------


## kaz21

Think she was only a short stint, which is ashame.

----------


## Pantherboy

I understand that Zoe (Dr Alex) was only on a 5-6 month contract while Penny (Tori) was on maternity leave. Yes, a shame, Zoe is an excellent actress & I would love to see her stay on longer. I am not sure when she will finish her stint onscreen.


On the *Aust Pace* episode last night, they basically addressed this when Alex joked that now Tori is awake, she will soon have to start looking at finding her next Doctor contract somewhere else. Later, Willow tells Alex something like that after she heard her say this, she thought about ending things with her now, before she became too attached, but then decided that even if their time together may only end up being be short, it will be worth it...

This is an article in this week's *TV Week*:

"*Headed For Heartbreak*

With Tori waking from her coma, Willow realizes her doctor girlfriend Alex will soon move on from her maternity cover - and Summer Bay.

It leaves personal trainer Willow (Sarah Roberts) with a tough decision to make.

When Willow overhears Mason (Orpheus Pledger) and Alex (Zoe Ventoura) joking about the doctor needing a new job, she's sent into a panic. But while she's worried what this will mean for her relationship, Alex seems unfazed.

Willow turns to Colby (Tim Franklin) for advice, who tells her to avoid potential heartache. With this in mind, she goes to visit Alex with the fate of their relationship in her hands."

----------

Perdita (21-11-2019), tammyy2j (21-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away hints at new bombshell for Willow and Alex's relationship
Will they be torn apart?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...hip-bombshell/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has hinted that popular couple Willow Harris and Alex Neilson could be parted.

The on-screen partners, known as 'Willex' by their loyal supporters, have built up a strong relationship in recent weeks â but their lives could be turned upside-down in a new storyline.

Willow has always been aware that Alex's time in Summer Bay could be short-lived, as she's on a locum contract covering for Tori Morgan at the local hospital.

In next week's episodes on Channel 7 in Australia, Willow's worst fears are realised as Alex receives a phone call about her next position.

lex is invited to take on a job in Queensland, meaning that she'd be far away from Willow and Summer Bay.

The call comes just as Willow is feeling settled in her life and relationship again, not wanting anything to change. Can 'Willex' survive the challenges ahead if Alex decides to take on the job?

While Home and Away's portrayal of Willow and Alex's relationship has been praised since the story began last year, the show has faced controversy recently following the news that some of their on-screen kisses have been edited out of the Australian broadcasts.

Eagle-eyed fans noticed that the New Zealand versions of the episodes featured moments which didn't make it into the Australian airings. Channel 7, which broadcasts Home and Away in Australia, blamed "human error" for the discrepancy.

Sarah Roberts and Zoe Ventoura, who play Willow and Alex, later released identical statements on their Twitter pages saying: "To the #willex fans; Please know that every scene was written, performed and shot with the utmost love and respect for the characters, the relationship and the community.

"We see you, and we are grateful for your support. Much love x"

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Away's Willow Harris makes a huge decision over Alex Neilson
But will things change?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...lson-decision/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Willow Harris has agreed to leave Summer Bay with her girlfriend Alex Neilson, but it may not be her final decision.

The future of the popular couple has been thrown into question on Australian screens this week, as Alex (Zoe Ventoura) has been offered a new position at a hospital in Queensland.

As a locum doctor, Alex regularly has to move with her job and always knew that having to leave Summer Bay would be a strong possibility eventually.

Thursday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (February 13) saw Willow consider her own future after Alex had invited her to come to Queensland with her.

Willow wasn't sure about leaving her job, family and friends in the Bay, but was also understandably reluctant to let her relationship with Alex become a long-distance one.

Meanwhile, Willow's friend Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor) reacted badly to the possibility of losing her.

Speaking to Alex in private, a meddling Dean couldn't resist interfering by suggesting that she was asking too much by inviting Willow to leave.

Later, Willow finally made her decision by telling Alex that she wanted to follow her heart by joining her when she leaves for Queensland.

Dean once again made his displeasure clear when Willow shared the news with him, casting a shadow over their happy plans for the future.

Despite Willow's future path seeming clear, it's no secret among Home and Away fans that Sarah Roberts â who plays her â is still filming with the show. Could Alex still end up making the big move without Willow?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late March.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!

*Another shock exit? Home and Away's Willow is tormented over her decision to leave
A make or break scenario throws everything into question.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-leaving-62722

There was nothing but blue skies on the horizon for Alex and Willow last week when they decided to move to sunny Queensland but an argument is about to throw their relationship into doubt.

Willow (Sarah Roberts) fears she made a hasty decision to leave town while still grieving the heartbreaking loss of Mason (Orpheus Pledger) and Robbo (Jake Ryan). 

She has the gym to look after, and Jasmine (Sam Frost) could use a friend.

She decides to visit Jasmine to check in and seek advice about her situation.

While the nurse is saddened by her decision, she wants her best friend to be happy – even if it is in another state. 

However, the question of who will run the gym plagues Jasmine. 

She could run it herself, but the memory of Robbo is too strong. 

As both women ponder their future, neither has an answer…

Later, Willow bravely approaches her girlfriend Alex (ZoÃ« Ventoura) to discuss their future. 

Unfortunately, Alex gets in the first word and suggests they buy a house together!

Willow forges ahead, determined to express her concern, but Alex is just too excited to listen properly.

Fighting to get a word in, Willow erupts and blurts out that she's not ready for a serious relationship.

The words hang in the air, followed by a deafening silence. 

A hurt Alex leaves and Willow is too stunned by what she's just said to follow. 

Is this the end for the couple?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away star Sarah Roberts opens up over the heartbreak of suffering two miscarriages
"What Iâve learnt with grief is to just sit with it."* 

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-miscarriages/

Home and Away star Sarah Roberts has spoken about her heartbreaking miscarriages.

The actress, who plays Willow Harris on the Australian soap and is married to her Home and Away co-star James Stewart, recently opened up about losing two babies before full-term, explaining how sharing her story has helped her "sit with" her grief.

She also revealed that while her feelings about the miscarriages "go up and down", she still wants children in the future.

"Itâs helped to share my story with my girlfriends, and if I can give hope to another woman who is going through the same thing," Sarah told The Sunday Times Magazine in Australia.

"It makes everything worthwhile," she added "I go up and down. 

"In terms of having children, I still want them and I feel Iâve come a long way â I donât want to punch pregnant woman any more (laughs). 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B33ODuIA...ource=ig_embed

"Oh, câmon, Iâd never do that but itâs unfortunately a side effect of miscarriage. Jealousy is a vicious beast. 

"My body took three months to recover, and itâs just now going back to its normal shape. 

"Mentally, I feel more in control. Itâs painful and itâll grab your heart in ways you canât imagine, but what Iâve learnt with grief is to just sit with it." 
*
Home and Away airs on Channel 5 in the UK.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home And Away shock betrayal! Summer Bay reels as Willow takes the stand to reveal she is Witness X
''There's no way out of this, so she twists the story.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...w-leaves-65940

The most momentous day of his life has finally arrived: Colby is standing trial for the murder of his stepdad, Ross.

But what happens in the courtroom will not only seal his fate, but have repercussions for the entire community.

In recent episodes of Home And Away, Colby (Tim Franklin) was forced into a corner by Detective Angelo Rosetta (Luke Jacobz), who not only discovered he was having an affair with his wife Taylor (Annabelle Stephenson), but conspiring to tamper with evidence.

It wasn't enough to charge the policeman with murder ? until an unidentified witness came forward and gave Angelo the golden ticket he was searching for.

Colby was arrested and now faces the full weight of the law.

On the day of the trial, Colby and Dean (Patrick O'Connor) enjoy one last surf together, reminiscing about their arrival in Summer Bay. The ex-policeman is full of regret and apologises for bringing his mate into his mess.

Is there still hope?

"They all agreed to band together to save Colby," Patrick says. "As a cast, we all wanted to bring justice to the story."

At the courthouse later, proceedings get underway as Willow (Sarah Roberts), Dean and Bella (Courtney Miller) arrive to show their support.

Colby's lawyer tells him Taylor has been removed from testifying against him ? but the mysterious "Witness X" remains.

The prosecution continues to reveal their evidence, none of which confirm his fate.

Just as Colby begins to see a glimmer of hope, Angelo smirks.

The prosecution lawyer is then granted permission to play a recording of a wiretap, in which Colby admits to murdering Ross!

Colby, Dean and Bella are stunned ? and then Willow is called to the stand.

Shaking, she reveals herself to be Witness X and testifies against Colby, all the while protecting Dean, Bella and herself.

"Willow has known for a long time there's no way out of this, so she twists the story so that Dean and Bella remain safe.

"She turns Colby in to save them," Sarah, 35, says. "She knew this would tear the family apart, so she made a sacrifice."

Dean is livid and causes a scene.

Colby is gutted by her betrayal, but resigns himself to whatever's coming.

"He's shocked by Willow's actions, but he also realises why," Tim says. "It's quite sad."

The next day, Colby does the unthinkable: he takes the stand himself.

He admits to killing Ross and is adamant he did it alone.

Dean stands ready to confess his part, but it's too late ? Colby is sentenced to 25 years imprisonment.

Bella sobs uncontrollably as her brother is handcuffed and taken away.

As word spreads, the locals reel in shock.

Willow appeals to Bella and Dean, but her words fall on deaf ears.

That night, she decides to pack her things, says goodbye to Jasmine (Sam Frost) and Irene (Lynne McGranger) and watches Summer Bay disappear in her rear-view mirror?

Is this goodbye forever?


And:
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-x-flee-colby/

----------


## lizann

are they all leaving?

----------


## Pantherboy

> are they all leaving?


I don't believe so. Apart from Colby, I understand the others (including Willow) have all been seen filming at Palm Beach in recent weeks.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Willow Harris finds surprising ally after Witness X drama
Can she win back her friends?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...s-return-ally/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has aired Willow Harris's return scenes on Australian screens.

Willow (Sarah Roberts) has been absent from Summer Bay ever since she testified against Colby Thorne at his murder trial, which infuriated Bella Nixon and Dean Thompson at the time.

In the show's latest triple bill of episodes on Channel 7 in Australia (February 25), Willow was drawn back to the Bay following the news that Colby had been charged with a second murder after an altercation at the prison.

Willow was keen to check on how Bella and Dean were doing, but her unannounced arrival didn't go down well as neither were pleased to see her.

Bella was particularly angry that Willow had returned, but she and Dean both reluctantly agreed to listen to her reasoning behind the "Witness X" betrayal.

Revealing the full story for the first time, Willow explained that she was the one who approached Angelo Rosetta to make a deal with him over Colby's secret. She did so after Angelo had made a failed attempt to strike a similar deal with Dean.

Although Willow felt guilty about betraying her long-time friend, she could also see that Colby was spiralling out of control and threatening to bring everyone down with him.

For this reason, Willow decided it was best to sacrifice Colby to ensure that the rest of their group stayed out of trouble.

Bella refused to accept any of these excuses, still full of resentment over the disastrous turn that Colby's life has taken since the court case.

Dean felt differently ? seeing the sense in Willow's words and ultimately deciding to forgive her.

With Dean's support, can Willow rebuild her life in Summer Bay and ever make peace with Bella?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in March.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Msn.com article:


Sarah Roberts' shock confession she?s leaving Home & Away

https://www.msn.com/en-au/entertainm...?ocid=msedgdhp

In news that matches this moody Monday morning downpour, Home And Away favourite Sarah Roberts has seemingly confirmed her exit from the show.

Cue the tears.

In a recent interview with her co-star and husband James Stewart the duo spoke of their real-life romance.

Amongst the sweet recount of the first meeting and the moment they knew they'd found 'The One' was a Summer Bay bombshell.

And, it was dropped as casually as a passing comment would be about the crazy weather.

Singing the praises of her husband Sarah recounted the ways in which they spend time together, noting filming on the set of Home And Away was no longer one.

"Jimmy likes to cook for me and I'll make the salad, we play Uno, we go for walks, he and Scout play video games, and we like to create new traditions," she told The Courier Mail.

"I've left Home and Away now, but we still work together because we set up an audition space in the bedroom."

WHAT.

Sarah's character Willow recently left Summer Bay following the shock trial of close friend Colby Thorne which saw her revealed as Witness X.

The betrayal led to Willow's brief departure, however she has recently returned to our screens.

Now it seems it's a question of how long for?

Another hint Sarah is set to depart may have come in a recent interview the actress gave whereby she revealed she'd asked the show's writers for her on-screen love Alex, played by Zoe Ventoura, to return.

"I went to the producer and the writer again, and asked if Alex could come back and just tap Willow on the shoulder and then they could just drive off into the sunset together. But I guess you've got to wait and see what happens," she told Stuff.co.nz.

We have contacted Channel Seven for comment.


Also,
https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-stewart-67137

----------

lizann (22-03-2021)

----------


## kaz21

In a interview she said she had left home and away.

----------


## lizann

did she miscarry? why have her return after getting colby caught

----------


## kaz21

Contract maybe. Yes she did in real life.

----------

lizann (22-03-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Sarah Roberts and Zoe Ventoura just teased a HUGE Home And Away return for the show?s favourite couple
''Alex, it?s me?''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...low-alex-67331

Home And Away fans could be in for quite the reconciliation next week with both Zoe Ventoura and Sarah Roberts teasing the return of beloved character, Alex.

Following Thursday's episode Channel Seven teased footage from next week's storylines.

In the clip Willow (played by Sarah) can be seen telling Amber that not everyone "gets their happy ending".

To which Amber responded: "It happens. You and Alex can still do this."

After the conversation, Willow goes outside to make a phone call and can be heard saying, "Alex, it's me?"

The screen cuts to black and we're covered in Goosebumps!

The teaser which was shared on a fan page dedicated to the fictional couple was then, very tantalisingly re-shared by BOTH Zoe and Sarah.

Sarah teased fans further by simply adding a gif saying 'What is happening'.

If that's not confirmation Alex is making a comeback we don't know what is.

However, Alex's return could mean the end of Sarah Roberts' time on the show, if she chooses to ride off into the sunset with her ex.

Sarah hinted at Zoe's return and a possible exit storyline to Stuff.co.nz just weeks ago.

"[Willow]'s had a rough ride when it comes to love, but everyone in the Bay has. I mean, you get married in the morning and divorced in the evening," she told the publication.

"I went to the producer and the writer again, and asked if Alex could come back and just tap Willow on the shoulder and then they could just drive off into the sunset

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


EXCLUSIVE: Sarah Roberts gets candid about leaving Home And Away as her character Willow says goodbye to Summer Bay this week
''I need to step back.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ow-leave-67339

So much has changed for Willow Harris ? and her portrayer Sarah Roberts ? since she rolled into Summer Bay.

A tough biker babe in leathers, Willow waltzed into Justin's garage and let her fists do the talking in Home And Away.

"When I first came in on a motorbike, that was Willow in her prime," Sarah, 35, recalls to TV WEEK. "She tossed her hair and then punched Justin in the gut. Who knew he'd [Justin's portrayer James Stewart] be my husband? But she was a badass."

Almost three-and-a-half years later, it's time to say farewell to Willow ? and to Sarah ? as the character finally leaves the Bay.

"It's been a dream come true," Sarah says of her time in H&A. "The cast and crew are like family. I'll always be attached to them, 'cause Jimmy is still in the show. People said to me, 'Do you want to take anything from the set?' I have my husband!"

On screen, Willow fell in and out of love, became a gambling addict and was revealed as the surprise "Witness X" who helped put away former police officer Colby (Tim Franklin).

Off-screen, it's been a roller-coaster of emotions, from marrying sweetheart James in a fairytale wedding in Ireland in 2019, to tragically losing her brother Karl and grandmother the following year. She also bravely spoke about suffering two miscarriages.

The actress and DJ says leaving H&A "has come at a good time".

"I can now reflect on myself within and outside of work," she says. "It'll be nice to work on myself for a bit.

"I need to step back, relax and breathe. I want to meditate, have family time, work out and enjoy life."

While Willow had relationships with Justin and Dean (Patrick O'Connor), it was her same-sex romance with Dr Alex (Zoe Ventoura) last year that really made an impact on many fans.

"A lot of new fans came out of the woodwork when Willow got together with Alex," Sarah says. "I asked the producers for that storyline and I felt proud to represent people who aren't normally seen on screen."

This week, Willow leaves for Queensland hoping to reconcile with Alex, with Amber (Maddy Jevic), Irene (Lynne McGranger), Dean and Bella (Courtney Miller) there to say goodbye.

"It's a lovely way to leave the show," Sarah says. "Zoe and I have made a wonderful friendship and we still catch up, which is nice."



And:

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...s-willow-exit/


EDIT:

EXCLUSIVE: Sarah Roberts spills on the possibility of a Home And Away return and her surprising new gig
''In a heartbeat.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...s-return-67382


Home and Away star Sarah Roberts discusses possible return after Willow Harris's exit
"I would come back in a heartbeat."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...willow-harris/

----------

